# Question about AKC names



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If Classic is the kennel name you got her from, then I see no problem using it. 

As for coming up with a name, do you have any favorite songs, movies, hobbies? Is there anything distinctive about Chloe's looks, personality, the way you acquired her?


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

No, Classic is not the kennel name. Would it still be okay to use it?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

nevershoutsav said:


> No, Classic is not the kennel name. Would it still be okay to use it?


Yes, many people do that.

The name Chloe signifies fresh first blooming flower of spring, it has ties to the Greek goddess Chloris, a beautiful goddess of nature and could transform herself in to flowers. Maybe that could help you with a name.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Why not---

Chloe's Classic Friend or something?

Classic is already a kennel name used by someone else in goldens according to K9data so I wouldn't use it as the first word.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Montegos' Striking Chloe

Montegos' Classic Chloe

Alexis' Montego Chloe


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

When I got Macintosh he was already named but they used the Sir from his dad and further sires down his line. She loves apples so he was named Macintosh and what better place to be from than the Orchard if your an apple. 
Since we kept a puppy of his we used His Sir and Since is was Mike and Mac Danielle and Dakota we were having a baby Emma so she needed a E doggy so it was Evan. We now live in the mountains so Sir Evan of the Forest as it goes with his daddy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy's father was Mickey Byrd and mother was Roxanne's Blazing Glory. The breeder (backyard...) said that we could name Remy whatever we wanted, but she would love to see the parent's names continued somehow. Seeing as we wanted to name our puppy Remington, we thought that Byrd fit in best because he's a gun dog. His registered name is Remington Byrd's Golden Shot 

Our next boy will probably be Ruger... and depending on the kennel and if we have a theme or not, we want to use the AKC name "Ruger's Rockin Rimshot" (I saw it in my boyfriend's issue of guns and ammo and love it).


----------

